# 4-wheel limited slip



## ptmeyer (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your impressions of the frontier's 4-wheel limited slip? I'm trying to decide between a frontier and a colorado, and I'm curious as to how well the 4-wheel limited slip works compared to GM's G80 limited slip differential.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

The fact that the Colorado is built by GM should be enough to steer you toward the Nissan.

On a more serious note, the most important thing to note is that, while Nissan handles their limited slip function with the ABS, GM does their system by cutting engine power to reduce wheel spin. That's not actually a limited slip, that's just cutting power so whatever wheel is spinning stops spinning. Nissan's system is independent of engine output, it uses the ABS to slow down the spinning wheel and thus send more torque to the one that isn't spinning.

In either case, I would be more a fan of getting a basic open diff without any gimicks attached to it and later install my own true LSD and if desired get one that has the mechanical auto-lock system in it. But, to answer your question, my vote is for the Nissan because they use the ABS instead of cutting engine power to control wheel spin, making it closer to a true LSD.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

BTF/PTM - It costs a lot of money, but if you are really into 4x4, go with an airlocker diff set in the front and rear. That way you can lock/unlock the diff at will. When in 4x4 mode you can have true 4 wheel drive with both front and rear locked up. Depends on whether on not you want to spend the money. Lots of Luck...Littlefish


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

littlefish said:


> BTF/PTM - It costs a lot of money, but if you are really into 4x4, go with an airlocker diff set in the front and rear. That way you can lock/unlock the diff at will. When in 4x4 mode you can have true 4 wheel drive with both front and rear locked up. Depends on whether on not you want to spend the money. Lots of Luck...Littlefish


I know all about this, I'm savin' up for an air locker for the rear  Mine's a lowly 2WD. I'm not a big offroad guy, at least not with trucks. The truck is to support my 2-wheeled hobbies.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If the truck will be your daily driver vehicle, I say go with the Frontier. I use my 2wd 98 Frontier as my DD and it rarely ever has a problem-even with over 250k miles. Few GM small truck owners can says this, but many Nissan owners can. While upgrading the GM truck may be cheaper, throttle by wire systems are a nightmare should they ever fail, and GM products have a less than stellar reputation for their electronics. The Colorodo/Canyon/Isuzu I350(?) trucks have recieved mixed reviews from the press and owner satisfaction surveys. While I am not a huge fan of the newer Frontiers( too big,don't like the new QR25DE 4cyl engine), given the choice I would take a Nissan over a GM, Chrysler or Ford product any day.


----------



## ptmeyer (Dec 19, 2005)

You may have misunderstood me, I am not comparing the 4-wheel limited slip to GM stability control system, but to the mechanical limited slip. I guess I should reword my question. Is the 4-wheel limited slip act like a limited slip differential. I am quite familiar with GM's equipment, I would like some insight into Nissan's equipment. I could care less what the press says, and also I will NOT be modifing the differential in the future.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

the nissan limited slip utilizes the brakes to control wheel spin... In my experiance it works as well as you would think it would - and has pulled me through some mud... Is it a substitute for a locking diff? NOPE... but IMO it does work quite well... In the snow it's allowed me to 4wheel drift the truck down the street or around a parking lot...


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hard to compare 2wd to 4x4 but i have to say that the Nissan abls is very effective and imho would be easier to control than a mechanical ls. It just reacts smoother on slick surfaces. I compared the 4x4 colorado Z71 to my NISMO cc and the Frontier was hands down the better truck but why not just test out both and see which one you like the best?


----------

